# My Pigeon Throwing up



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello,
When i was Cleaning the loft today I noticed some wet Grains on the floor it seemed like a pigeon threw them up i didnt know which pigeon it was. when i was letting them go in the Aviary i noticed one of my German Beauty homers throwing up i never had anything like this happened before. Does anyone know what made it Throw up ? i read on the other posts people saying it might be the medication of Worms or Canker can cause this. I gave this Pigeon Canker pill on Saturday night Could that be the Cause ? any Help would be appreciated


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

You gave medication only on Saturday? Or it's still on treatment. What medication did you give?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Often canker does make them vomit. No, one pill on Saturday night wouldn't make him vomit today. Was there a reason why you gave him a pill on Saturday?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If the pigeon does have canker, one canker pill won't be enough.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

Dima said:


> You gave medication only on Saturday? Or it's still on treatment. What medication did you give?




I gave them the medication on Saturday because thats the Day i bought them From NYBS. and since they were at the show for 2 days and on top of that drive them to my house for 6 hours i thought they would be really really stressed from all that so i gave them a Pill for to pervent any canker.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's the thread from last night. I suspect every thing is related.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/2-medication-65162.html


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

I started yesterday Giving them Doxycycline Powder 20% for respiratory infections can that cause this ?


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Yes, Doxycycline can cause vomiting -- I've never had a problem with that, but I know that other people have. 

Canker medications can cause vomiting as well, though generally it is right after the dosing, not days later. And, as Jay mentioned, canker itself can cause vomiting.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

at this moment i really dont know what to do. Diseases are coming at me left and right. I treated them for Salmonella Couple weeks ago, so i dont know if i have to treat them again.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nkloft said:


> at this moment i really dont know what to do. Diseases are coming at me left and right. *I treated them for Salmonella Couple weeks ago, *so i dont know if i have to treat them again.



What did you treat with and for how long?


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> What did you treat with and for how long?



i treated with Amoxicillin 10% Powder for 7 days.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I read through both posts now, and I didn't see what canker treatment you gave or how much? Can you please let us know that information? 

Can you get access to Baytril ? Sounds like you need to move onto a Baytril + canker treatment for a minimum of 7 days, like the others mentioned. Also, are your pigeons wormed yet?

Divet ands amoxicillin won't heal up salmonella, though these were good first choices for treatment.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

This is getting confusing between the two threads... did you treat *these* birds for salmonella, or was it other birds? Did they all get treatment? In the other thread it sounds like you had other birds showing balance and wing symptoms. 

Salmonella is hard to eradicate. Baytril is the best choice for that, and even it sometimes requires long courses of treatment. As Bella said, amoxicillin and divet aren't likely to knock it out -- you may get some symptom reduction with that, but it isn't likely to cure it. 

If I know I am dealing with paratyphoid, I treat for 21 days with Baytril. I had one case that was resistant to Baytril and required additional treatment with Keflex.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Is it safe to use doxycycline and canker treatments together? I have been told ronidazole is fine with "cyclines" but if using metranidazole can you use cyclines too, It sounds thats the case here or have I misread?


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Often disease states occur together -- and salmonella can, and often does, cause respiratory problems. When a bird is ill with a bacterial infection, canker often happens as well. 

You can give Baytril and canker treatment together -- and that would be my suggestion too.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Minimonkey, Were these ferals or your birds that had the resistancy? That is interesting to hear of a first case experience of Baytril not being affective.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

It was a feral rescue -- she had a wing boil that had burst open, the green slimy diarrhea, and she was flightless when I found her. 

I treated her for four solid weeks with the Baytril, and got some improvement, but then she started to go downhill again while still on the Baytril. ( I also treated her for canker while on the baytril.) 

Finally, at the suggestion of FeralPigeon (who used to post here a lot), I added Keflex along with the Baytril, and she responded well to that. I believe it was two or three weeks on the combination of drugs before she recovered. 

Six years later, she remains healthy and happy, but her wing never fully recovered from the damage to the joint from the boil.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

Bella_F said:


> I read through both posts now, and I didn't see what canker treatment you gave or how much? Can you please let us know that information?
> 
> Can you get access to Baytril ? Sounds like you need to move onto a Baytril + canker treatment for a minimum of 7 days, like the others mentioned. Also, are your pigeons wormed yet?
> 
> Divet ands amoxicillin won't heal up salmonella, though these were good first choices for treatment.


Bella,
i did not treat for Canker, i just give them one pill as a prevention because i got those pigeon from the show and i thought they would be really stressed i give them one pill the day i brought them home which was saturday night. I give them AvioTrich from Foys i bought it at the show. 
Which pigeon supplier Sells BAytril ?


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

minimonkey said:


> This is getting confusing between the two threads... did you treat *these* birds for salmonella, or was it other birds? Did they all get treatment? In the other thread it sounds like you had other birds showing balance and wing symptoms.
> 
> Salmonella is hard to eradicate. Baytril is the best choice for that, and even it sometimes requires long courses of treatment. As Bella said, amoxicillin and divet aren't likely to knock it out -- you may get some symptom reduction with that, but it isn't likely to cure it.
> 
> If I know I am dealing with paratyphoid, I treat for 21 days with Baytril. I had one case that was resistant to Baytril and required additional treatment with Keflex.


When i saw that my 2 pigeons were having wing issues and balance problems i treated all my pigeons for Salmonella in case some other pigeon had it and i didn't notice it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You have so many threads going that it's getting confusing, and people are having to post the same info twice. 

I would use Baytril, or Global has a liquid med
http://www.globalpigeon.com/advanced...&Submit=Search

or tablets
http://www.globalpigeon.com/product_...roducts_id=134

Liquid Baytril
http://www.finchniche.com/shop-meds.php

Liquid Baytril
http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/baytril.html


Enroflaxyn Tablets (Siegels)
http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-paratyphoid.html


All the birds would have to be treated, and if there are mice getting in, then you have to stop them and disinfect the loft.
__________________


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks a million for that post, Jay3! 

Even if there aren't any mice, you'll still need to disinfect your loft, if you have any kind of infectious illness -- otherwise the loft is likely to re-infect the birds.

Mice are one of the prime carriers of Paratyphoid.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Nkloft said:


> . I give them AvioTrich from Foys i bought it at the show.
> Which pigeon supplier Sells BAytril ?


Thanks for the info. 

The information I read said one tablet of AvioTrich is 100mg of metronidazole 
http://aviomed.com/category.php?id_category=24

That could explain why your pigeon vomited, as the dose is very, very high. With a sick pigeon, you normally divide that dose over 7 days instead of giving all at once.

Do you have any 1ml syringes there to make up the correct dose? You pretty much have to add 1 ml of liquid or maple syrup to 1 crushed tablet. Then give 0.15ml per day (about 3 drops).


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

One 100 mg tablet would not make your bird vomit 4 days later. If it were going to make him vomit, it would have been shortly after giving the med. Not 4 days later. And actually an adult bird would normally get about 50 mg daily for 5 to 7 days. But many do start with a loading dose of 100 mg to get him started, then cut down to 50 mg for the remainder of the time. And it is a simple thing to cut the tablet in half. That would give you the 50 mg. For a very small or young pigeon, you could quarter the pill, which would give you 25 mg. Easier than making a suspension.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree that one 100mg pill would not make a pigeon vomit after 4 days. Medipet, for example recommends, 1 100mg pill, for a 450gm pigeon, one time a month for maintenance.
For a cure, many of us in the states will treat a homer sized pigeon with 50mg, once a day for 5-10 days depending on the severity of the infection.
Under dosing can be dangerous as it can cause a resistance to the medication.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

That makes sense- Didn't realise the vomit was 4 days later. I've never seen that happen either.

PS Was the vomit definitely 4 days later, or only noticed 4 days later?


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> You have so many threads going that it's getting confusing, and people are having to post the same info twice.
> 
> I would use Baytril, or Global has a liquid med
> http://www.globalpigeon.com/advanced...&Submit=Search
> ...



Sorry about the that. I think i started that thread couple days before a this one. just ignore that thread. The links are not working 
its nearly impossible for a mice to get in my loft and never had an issue with mice.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

Bella_F said:


> That makes sense- Didn't realise the vomit was 4 days later. I've never seen that happen either.
> 
> PS Was the vomit definitely 4 days later, or only noticed 4 days later?



i noticed it 4 days later when i was about to clean the loft. But I'm very sure it was that day because i go check on my pigeons at least 5 times day and i didnt notice any vomit on the floor earlier that day when i was checking on them.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

It's probably the doxycycline causing the vomiting. It does that in some birds. 

If you mean the links in the above post ... they work for me...??

RE: Metro dosing --- For what its worth, a lot of the pigeon metronidazole manufacturers are now recommending doses of 60 to 100 grams daily for adult birds, with recommendations of 3 to 5 days treatment. I think this is in response to recent changes in the formularies and veterinary recommendations, indicating that higher doses are often necessary than was once true.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea the links arent working.
Found this on Siegel pigeon supply 
Baytril Special- The power of Baytril combined with Vitamin B Complex works powerfully against E-coli or Salmonella.
Would it work ?


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

That's a new product ... I've never seen it before. It isn't really clear what's in it, though Siegel's products are generally good. I use their Enroflaxyn, which is on the same catalog page at Siegels ... it's very good.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm kinda of confused, is Baytril same as Enroflaxyn because i was on global pigeon supplies and looking for Baytril didn't see any Baytril ? 

and if they are two different medication, which one do you recommend Baytril or Enroflaxyn ?


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Enroflaxyn or Enrofloxacin is the generic form of Baytril. There's no real need to buy the brand name... a lot of us are just used to referring to it as Baytril ... sorry for the confusion on that.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

minimonkey said:


> Enroflaxyn or Enrofloxacin is the generic form of Baytril. There's no real need to buy the brand name... a lot of us are just used to referring to it as Baytril ... sorry for the confusion on that.


Thanks for the explaining it. I just bought Enrofloxyn Powder from siegel along with some Loft Disinfectants.I have couple questions if you dont mind answering them. 

1- as you know i'm treating with Doxycycline Powder 20% right now, How many days do i wait after finishing treating with Doxcycline to start the new treatment with Enroflayn ? 

2- Do i Disinfect the loft before and after Treatment or just once after ?

Thanks again


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

If I were you, I'd switch to the Enrofloxyn as soon as you get it, but that is because I am pretty sure the doxycycline is not addressing your current problem (which I strongly suspect is paratyphoid.) 

Doxycyline and Enrofloxyn can actually be given at the same time, so there is no real need to wait when switching over -- but since the doxycycline is not addressing the problem, there is no good reason to give it once the birds are on the enrofloxyn. 

I'd suggest removing the birds that are showing symptoms, and keeping them quarantined from the others. Give the symptomatic ones supportive care. I'd disinfect the loft now, and again near the end of treatment -- and I'd definitely treat all the birds. Hopefully you won't see any further spread of the disease. Paratyphoid can get really nasty, so it is important to control the spread as much as possible. 

Are you seeing any improvement at all from the doxycycline?


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

ok I'll switch to enrofloxyn when i get it. and I'll Disinfect the loft Tomorrow 
The bird that is sick has been separated the day i noticed it was sick. I brought her inside the house in a small cage since the weather was kinda cold the past couple of days. For some reason even though i'm 100% that she is sick her dropping look totally normal.
I've only been giving her Doxycycline for 2 days and not really still the same if not worse.
Should i give her Divet Tablets till i get the new medication ? Wouldn't it help a little ? Since the Divet Tablets are also for paratyphoid.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I think the divet will do more to help than the doxycycline, yes -- and it is probably better than nothing until the enrofloxacin arrives. It may well keep the disease from getting worse, in any event. Once it is in the central nervous system, it can get very severe, so it seems wise to try to keep it from progressing, if you can.

We're guessing about the paratyphoid being the problem, but that (sadly) is a disease I have seen a few times now, and it sounds like it to me. It could be ecoli, too, but the enrofloxacin will cure most strains of ecoli. 

I'm glad the bird is separated. What are her symptoms now?

I'd suggest keeping her warm -- put her on a heating pad set on low, covered with a towel. Make sure she's eating and drinking.

Also be sure to wash your hands after touching/feeding her, etc, before touching your other birds or their food or water. Disinfect everything! Paratyphoid spreads easily and can take a flock down pretty fast.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

If this is the bird with the smelly nasal discharge, I'm suspecting you have a secondary infection of some kind, too ... either wet canker, or possibly mycoplasma. 

Is this one of your new birds that is sick? Did all this start after getting the new birds?

I'm a little confused on which birds are new, and which ones are sick, and when all this happened.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

i will start giving her Divet. the symptoms are the balance issue and the wing problem. and i noticed some nose discharge.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Just wanted to say the Divet isn't really for paratyphoid, though it could possibly help in very early stages. I've never had any luck with it though. The problem with Divet, being a Sulfa drug, is it doesn't help with the septic stage of paratyphoid (when it gets into the blood), and it doesn't stop the infected bird from becoming a paratyphoid carrier for life. You need the baytril (enrofloxacin) for that.

Just as another note, if you have the bird on doxycycline, it can't be used with divet. And its not so good to put a bird on antibiotics for two days (doxycycline), then switch to another antibiotic (divet), then switch to another (enrofloxacin) without finishing the course of each antibiotic. In principle, it can create bacterial resistance to those medicines and make future illness difficult to treat. I know you're very worried about your birds, you are very caring.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

The only reason i bought Divet was because it says it is for Paratyphoid. I just ordered enrofloxacin and i was thinking of giving Divet till i get enrofloxacin shipped to me. Each person is saying differnet things some say its ok to switch without stopping and your saying its not.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

As far as I could tell, I think everyone here agrees that Baytril/enrofloxacin is the right medicine for paratyphoid. I haven't seen anyone suggest otherwise. I'm not sure who said to give antibiotics for two days then change either?

I know it must be confusing.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

yea and thats the reason i bought it. I was saying since i have the Divet tablets in hand wouldnt it be better to use it till i get enrofloxacin ?
and i didnt say someone told me to give antibiotics for two days and than switch. I just told them that at the moment i was giving the bird Doxycycline powder 20% and if it was ok to stop it because most of you agreed that it was probably paratyphoid. and Doxycycline wouldnt help if it was Paratyphoid


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I think I may have added some confusion here -- sorry if that's the case.

It's fine to switch from the doxycycline to the enrofloxacin without a transition time in between. 

The divet is a different matter -- you'd need to let the doxycycline clear from the system before starting the divet. 

I think the main question on NkLoft's mind is whether to continue the doxycycline until the enrofloxacin arrives, or whether to switch to the divet until it arrives. 

Bella is making a good point about bacterial resistance -- and also about there being a transition time between divet and other medications. With the doxy/baytril switch, there's no need to wait between one and the other. 

Either way, it's mostly a waiting game until you get the enrofloxacin.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Its also a bit confusing because of all the different threads and different information. I've tried to get a picture of what's happening, but I may have missed something.

From what I read on two threads, this bird was already treated with divet (sulfa antibiotic), it didn't work, then it was given doxycycline. And now back to divet again, to be replaced with Enrofloxacin. 

Is that what has happened ? How long was the first course of divet, before you changed to doxycycline? Or was that another bird?


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

minimonkey said:


> If this is the bird with the smelly nasal discharge, I'm suspecting you have a secondary infection of some kind, too ... either wet canker, or possibly mycoplasma.
> 
> Is this one of your new birds that is sick? Did all this start after getting the new birds?
> 
> I'm a little confused on which birds are new, and which ones are sick, and when all this happened.


I'm sorry i made this Confusing. The new Birds are Fine just one of them Threw up other wise it looks healthy. and from what you guys said it might have been the Doxycycline Powder 20% that made it threw up. The sick bird is a bird i bought long time ago it was healthy till couple days ago when i noticed it looking sick. I dont think the new birds have anything to do with the sickness because they look healthy.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

Bella_F said:


> Its also a bit confusing because of all the different threads and different information. I've tried to get a picture of what's happening, but I may have missed something.
> 
> From what I read on two threads, this bird was already treated with divet (sulfa antibiotic), it didn't work, then it was given doxycycline. And now back to divet again, to be replaced with Enrofloxacin.
> 
> Is that what has happened ? How long was the first course of divet, before you changed to doxycycline? Or was that another bird?


Sorry about that, Just ignore the other thread. 
The Sick Bird was giving one Divet tablet . What happened was I bought Divet and i went and gave the Bird one pill, and i noticed Discharge from the nose i went and asked some people on Facebook about the Discharge they told me its Respiratory infections and i asked if i can Treat with Doxycycline they said yea it should work. So the Sick Bird have only gotten 2 Divet Tablets one the day i got the Divet and i stopped. and second one was giving Today early morning.
i know i made a mistake because i stopped in the middle of treatment. I'm kinda of dont know if i should give Divet because i already gave one Today early morning. The sick Bird is on Doxycycline i dont want to stop without finishing the treatment and i dont know if i should just continue with Divet too since i already give her one ?


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

There's probably no harm done; I mostly just wanted to let you know that starting and stopping different types of antibiotics without completing the course can cause medicine resistance problems in the future. Also giving just one pill then swapping to another antibiotic doesn't give a clear picture of whether the medicine would have worked or not, especially with Divet- you need about 3 days to see Divet work . 

Its just something to keep in mind. I know you are worried and you are getting all kinds of advice from different places. Its confusing!

So to answer your question about whether to complete the course of Divet, there's no reason why you shouldn't try it, since noone knows what is wrong with your pigeons. If you asked me if you should give Divet for Paratyphoid, I would say no. But paratyphoid is only suspected, there is no diagnosis to confirm this.

I noticed you said on another thread that your other 2 birds who were sick got better when you gave them Divet too..so maybe there's something going around in your loft that responds to Divet?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't be surprised if the sick bird continues to vomit because both Divet and Doxy can cause vomiting in birds. It has with every bird I've given either. It can make them feel quite unwell. It would be a good idea to give the bird a drop of pepto about 15 minutes before you give the pill and that should eliminate vomiting.
I do agree that it's critical to finish the course of antibiotics.
I still believe, canker is an underlying problem with your pigeon.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm still confused here... is this bird now on Doxy and Divet?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

sounds like it's on both.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I hope not! Doxy and divet shouldn't be mixed. I was under the impression the pigeon was being treated for canker, and the antibiotic was to accompany that?

Anyway its all confusing with so many threads.

PS. I don't have any vomiting problems with sulfa antibiotics like Divet, and Sulfas are my go-to antibiotic (ie I use this many times a month). I mix it with maple syrup and make a suspension when I give though- this seems to prevent vomiting with spartrix as well.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I was wondering about the combination, too -- 

Doxycycline and Sulfamethoxazole/Trimethoprim are sometimes prescribed together for humans, so I presume the two can be used together with relative safety in general.

Divet is a different sulfa compound, though ... it's sulfaquinoxaline, and I am not sure what the interaction is between that and doxycycline.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Also, unless I am reading this incorrectly, I don't think the bird is currently on any canker medication. 

NKLofts -- please forgive the confusion here! Would it be possible for you to do a recap of this whole thing, point by point, all in one place? Most importantly, let us know exactly what meds this particular bird has had, start to finish?

I'm sorry we're all so lost!!


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I was told not to mix the two (doxycycline and sulfa antibiotics) in pigeons - I think Dobato told me that a year or so ago, but can't remember now!. But Baytril and doxycycline mixed are ok, but 8-12 hrs apart .


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I know Baytril and Doxy are ok together -- 

I couldn't find anything about Divet, specifically .. sulfamethoxazole/trimethoprim is sometimes prescribed along with doxycycline for humans (I took that combo myself) -- . but I'm sure Dobato had a good reason for suggesting not to mix the two.

I've never used Divet, and I don't know a lot about it.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

Bella_F said:


> There's probably no harm done; I mostly just wanted to let you know that starting and stopping different types of antibiotics without completing the course can cause medicine resistance problems in the future. Also giving just one pill then swapping to another antibiotic doesn't give a clear picture of whether the medicine would have worked or not, especially with Divet- you need about 3 days to see Divet work .
> 
> Its just something to keep in mind. I know you are worried and you are getting all kinds of advice from different places. Its confusing!
> 
> ...


Bella Thanks alot for the advice. 
When my 2 other Birds were sick it was a month or so ago. I never gave those 2 sick Birds Divet. i might have said it by mistake 
Those 2 Birds Got Amoxicillin 10% Powder and after couple of weeks they did get better. When i saw this new Bird Get Sick i order Divet but before that i never had used it.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

Charis said:


> Don't be surprised if the sick bird continues to vomit because both Divet and Doxy can cause vomiting in birds. It has with every bird I've given either. It can make them feel quite unwell. It would be a good idea to give the bird a drop of pepto about 15 minutes before you give the pill and that should eliminate vomiting.
> I do agree that it's critical to finish the course of antibiotics.
> I still believe, canker is an underlying problem with your pigeon.



Chairs,
if it is canker shouldnt there be something seen in the mouth of the sick bird ? as you know my birds are all on Doxycycline Powder 20% including the sick today is the 4th day they been on it. i know Doxycycline might not treat the problem but i'm following what you guys are saying not to stop in the Middle of the treatment so i'm continue till the treatment is done. 
Question,
What do you Recommend after the Doxycycline Treatment to treat for Canker or paratyphoid first ?


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

minimonkey said:


> I'm still confused here... is this bird now on Doxy and Divet?


The bird is On Doxy but when i was reading your posts i guess i made mistake and got some info wrong i thought you said it was ok if i give Doy and Divet together so what i did was i gave one Divet Tablet but when i came here and found out it was not ok to give both at the same time i stopped with the Divet . The bird is only on Doxy now.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

minimonkey said:


> Also, unless I am reading this incorrectly, I don't think the bird is currently on any canker medication.
> 
> NKLofts -- please forgive the confusion here! Would it be possible for you to do a recap of this whole thing, point by point, all in one place? Most importantly, let us know exactly what meds this particular bird has had, start to finish?
> 
> I'm sorry we're all so lost!!


Sorry if i'm confusing you guys.
your correct the Bird is not on any canker medication at the moment. 
Ok i'll start from the Beginning.
When i first noticed the Bird not acting Normal i seperated it from the Rest when it flew from my hand in the cage i noticed that she wasnt able to use one wings very well and the balance issue. I thought it might be the same problem my other 2 birds had a month or so before this bird got sick. i went on and ordered Divet. The only reason i orderd Divet because it was pills and i felt it might be better than powder since with pills you can see they are swallowing it but with powder in water you dont know if they are drinking the right amount. When the Divet tablets arrived i went and gave the bird a pill but while i was giving the pill i noticed Discharge from the nose so i went on facebook and asked they told me its respiratory infections because of the nose Discharge so i stopped the Divet and went on to Treat Doxy. and 2 days ago when i was reading on this thread again i probably read your post wrong i thought you said it was ok to give Doxy and divet together so i gave her again one pill and came back here and you guys said its not ok to give both together so i stopped the Divet and i'm still on Doxy treatment its the 4th day today. i hope this helped clear things up.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks, NK --that helps! 

So, you've stopped the divet now, and the bird is on Doxy only... how is it doing? Any improvement with the doxycycline?

You CAN give doxycycline and baytril/enrofloxacin together -- so I would switch over to the enrofloxacin as soon as you get it (assuming the doxy isn't doing the trick).

It is also okay to treat for canker along with doxycycline as well as with enrofloxacin, so I would start the bird on canker treatment now. 

Hope this is clearer!


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

minimonkey said:


> Thanks, NK --that helps!
> 
> So, you've stopped the divet now, and the bird is on Doxy only... how is it doing? Any improvement with the doxycycline?
> 
> ...


Thanks very much it it is clear now.
Yea i stopped the Divet and bird is only on Doxy. I dont really see improvement at all i started handing feeding yesterday. Ok I'll start Canker treatment tomorrow.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I think hand feeding is a good idea, but I am sorry to hear the bird isn't getting any better. I have a feeling it will do much better once it is on enrofloxacin.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

minimonkey said:


> I think hand feeding is a good idea, but I am sorry to hear the bird isn't getting any better. I have a feeling it will do much better once it is on enrofloxacin.


She was losing weight. I hope the enrofloxacin works because i want all my Birds to be healthy before the breeding season starts.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Glad you caught the weight loss early -- they can get thin very quickly when they're ill. 

I really hope all your birds recover completely and are healthy for breeding.


----------

